# Marriott C.Card - Update



## NKN (Apr 3, 2014)

Marriott black cards with the chips in them are now available if you call and ask.

I called because our current cards were so worn you couldn't read the number on the front.  So they are sending us replacement cards with the official "chip" in them.  

Yahoo ! ! !
We're off to London at the end of the month.

Allen House, here we come.

NKN


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Apr 3, 2014)

You are late to the party :zzz: 



The chip cards came out Sept of 2012 but unless you were a new sign-up you had to call and request the replacement chip card.


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Apr 3, 2014)

I'm on my third black chip card since 2012.  It has been compromised all three times while traveling on business.

I have also found that it does not work with all card readers in the USA because of the thickness of the card.

So much for extra security.

FT


----------



## NKN (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Apr 3, 2014)

FractionalTraveler said:


> I'm on my third black chip card since 2012.  It has been compromised all three times while traveling on business.
> 
> I have also found that it does not work with all card readers in the USA because of the thickness of the card.
> 
> ...



To my knowledge the chip is almost worthless because it is ignored in a system that does not use the chip. The card still has a magnetic strip, so a magnetic strip reader that does not utilize the chip still retrieves all the needed info. This info can then be used on any system not requiring the chip.

The chip is a good step in an eventual direction but it only works if the card is always used on a chip based reader. Chip based card readers are almost non-existent in the US.

Even if you travel abroad and use the card at a location that has a chip reader, I believe the clerk can still use a handheld magnetic scanner under the counter. This is why even in Europe and Asia where the chip readers are used, it's still an almost worthless feature since it is backward compatible with a magnetic scanner.


----------



## sparty (Apr 3, 2014)

Saintsfanfl said:


> To my knowledge the chip is almost worthless because it is ignored in a system that does not use the chip. The card still has a magnetic strip, so a magnetic strip reader that does not utilize the chip still retrieves all the needed info. This info can then be used on any system not requiring the chip.
> 
> The chip is a good step in an eventual direction but it only works if the card is always used on a chip based reader. Chip based card readers are almost non-existent in the US.
> 
> Even if you travel abroad and use the card at a location that has a chip reader, I believe the clerk can still use a handheld magnetic scanner under the counter. This is why even in Europe and Asia where the chip readers are used, it's still an almost worthless feature since it is backward compatible with a magnetic scanner.



Not my experience in France.  In France the mag strip wouldn't work, only the chip.


----------



## Oyd (Apr 4, 2014)

*New chip card, Collision insurance*

I had an issue with the new credit card because the number imprint were not elevated enough and could not be imprinted on the old credit card carbon paper for insurance purposes. Great as a swipe card but not on carbon. This was in Dominican Republic. They did things the old fashioned way. I had to pay for insurance because I only had this card due to the no foreign transaction fee. What a huge mistake!


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Apr 4, 2014)

sparty said:


> Not my experience in France.  In France the mag strip wouldn't work, only the chip.



That's because the chip is required by law in many areas of Europe. It's not that the strip wouldn't work, it's because they only have the chip readers. BUT, since the card has a mag strip, someone at a restaurant can still scan it with a scanner designed to steal card info. As long as the card has a strip it can be scanned.

It's likely that only regulation outlawing the mag strip will eliminate it. There are too many still in use like the entire US. Every gas pump, every store, everywhere.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Apr 4, 2014)

Oyd said:


> I had an issue with the new credit card because the number imprint were not elevated enough and could not be imprinted on the old credit card carbon paper for insurance purposes. Great as a swipe card but not on carbon. This was in Dominican Republic. They did things the old fashioned way. I had to pay for insurance because I only had this card due to the no foreign transaction fee. What a huge mistake!



They should have used a coin! I have a Capital One card that doesn't have the numbers raised at all. It is just a print. When I first got it I thought it was one of those fake promo cards.

It's amazing that anyone still does the imprint but I was at a place a few years ago and their machines were down. They did imprints as a backup and then they batched it electronically later.


----------



## Swice (Apr 4, 2014)

*two chip readers*

Interesting that I came across two newly installed credit card machines just yesterday... they are designed to handle swipes or chips.   I tried using my chip Marriott card in both cases, but the chip part had not been activated.   So it appears retailers are starting to install them, but haven't converted their systems yet.


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Apr 4, 2014)

NKN said:


> We're off to London at the end of the month.



I attempted to use my Marriott Black Card with chip last month in London and it did not work for the reader that the store was using.  I don't know why, but it didn't.  Good luck.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Apr 4, 2014)

Swice said:


> Interesting that I came across two newly installed credit card machines just yesterday... they are designed to handle swipes or chips.   I tried using my chip Marriott card in both cases, but the chip part had not been activated.   So it appears retailers are starting to install them, but haven't converted their systems yet.



That's good. I think that with all the data theft it will be pushed pretty hard.


----------



## sparty (Apr 4, 2014)

Saintsfanfl said:


> That's because the chip is required by law in many areas of Europe. It's not that the strip wouldn't work, it's because they only have the chip readers. BUT, since the card has a mag strip, someone at a restaurant can still scan it with a scanner designed to steal card info. As long as the card has a strip it can be scanned.
> 
> It's likely that only regulation outlawing the mag strip will eliminate it. There are too many still in use like the entire US. Every gas pump, every store, everywhere.



No, the POS terminals I use are dual mode Magnetic Card and Smart Card Capable.  Almost every terminal I use in France is this way.

Yes - the magnetic strip reader is disabled and would work if it was enabled.  

Yes - by having the strip exposed it can be scanned.  But it was very well publicized that you can put a Trojan smart card in with a Trojan program, let the POS collect info, and then put another Trojan card in POS and get all the info.  A very easy attack, and I'm sure this is not the only security vulnerability.

I just returned from Vegas where my Marriott "Smart"  card was automatically disabled due to Vegas being a known area with a high amount of credit card fraud.  This method of "protection" is what frustrates me the most.  I had to call the number on the card, enter my credit card, and then it immediately directed me to automated voice system that said "Did you try to make a $.$$ transaction at  a Vegas grocery store?", Did you try make a $.$$ transaction at gas station?", "OK we're sorry we denied those, try them again and your card is now enabled!"

Anyone else experience this with the Marriott card while in Vegas?


----------



## NKN (Apr 4, 2014)

Sparty,    do you normally call your credit card companies prior to travel, to let them know where you will be?

We've always done that and never had a problem.  That was one of the reasons why I called them the other day.  We are heading to London at the end of the month.

Though it does sound like the chip card has a variety of issues with it.



NKN


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Apr 4, 2014)

It is very normal for a credit card to be security flagged when traveling to an area not normally charged with that card. In your case this was Chase and nothing to do with the specifics of the Marriott card. If someone goes to Vegas for the first time with a specific card it will almost always get security flagged. 

A couple years ago one of my cards got flagged charging near my house. For me that had never happened and I was not a happy camper.


----------



## sparty (Apr 4, 2014)

Saintsfanfl said:


> It is very normal for a credit card to be security flagged when traveling to an area not normally charged with that card. In your case this was Chase and nothing to do with the specifics of the Marriott card. If someone goes to Vegas for the first time with a specific card it will almost always get security flagged.
> 
> A couple years ago one of my cards got flagged charging near my house. For me that had never happened and I was not a happy camper.



But it's affiliated with a company in the travel industry where there is a reasonable expectation that customers will be traveling.  There are a number of better and reasonable authentication methods than just disabling the card.  These two facts are what frustrates me.

Agree with the comment you can call ahead and prevent this.  For me it's too much of a hassle to call, since I have a couple cards with various banks and would have to call them all or select 1 bank and only use cards from that bank.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 5, 2014)

The credit card industry really need to move away from signature based authentication and get in to pin based verification. Chip and Pin is far more secure and should remove the need to suspend card access.

I agree, that suspending access to a card is a pain, but the credit card companies are trying to protect their bottom line as they are or the merchant is the hook for fraudulent use, not the customer.


----------



## bazzap (Apr 5, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> The credit card industry really need to move away from signature based authentication and get in to pin based verification. Chip and Pin is far more secure and should remove the need to suspend card access.
> 
> I agree, that suspending access to a card is a pain, but the credit card companies are trying to protect their bottom line as they are or the merchant is the hook for fraudulent use, not the customer.


We have had Chip and Pin in the UK since 2006 and I agree it is certainly more secure than signature based authentication.
However it is not all good news, as banks here have often taken the view that with Pin based authentication any fraud is your fault because you must not have kept your Pin safe and secure!
Fortunately, this is changing as consumer associations challenge the banks and highlight ways in which fraud can take place without cardholders fault.
Nevertheless, it is a much more secure system.
http://www.thisismoney.co.uk/money/...ip-pin-fraud-Its-YOUR-fault-insist-banks.html
http://conversation.which.co.uk/money/bank-credit-card-fraud-victims-scam/


----------



## Art (Apr 8, 2014)

sparty said:


> Agree with the comment you can call ahead and prevent this.  For me it's too much of a hassle to call, since I have a couple cards with various banks and would have to call them all or select 1 bank and only use cards from that bank.



Every bank  and credit card I deal with has  an on-line link where  I can notify them of  our out of town travel plans.

I could reduce that to one e-mail if we only took  1 credit card from 1  bank - not recommended. Stuff  does  happen and having each of us carrying a different card with its issuer aware of our travel plans provides back up. Priceless!

Art


----------



## Rene McDaniel (Apr 10, 2014)

Do those RFID-blocking credit card sleeves work?  I see several different types on Amazon, but I am wondering if any Tuggers know if they are actually effective or bogus?

http://www.amazon.com/Contactless-H...97144573&sr=8-4&keywords=rfid+blocking+sleeve

I have a chip card from Marriott as well as the regular mag strip ATM type, and I'd like to keep my card numbers safe when traveling to Paris this summer.

Thanks.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Apr 10, 2014)

Rene McDaniel said:


> Do those RFID-blocking credit card sleeves work?  I see several different types on Amazon, but I am wondering if any Tuggers know if they are actually effective or bogus?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Contactless-H...97144573&sr=8-4&keywords=rfid+blocking+sleeve
> 
> ...



I don't think the chip in the Marriott card is RFID. It is a different type of chip that relies on encrypted physical contact. The RFID cards will have this logo on them and the chip will not be quite as apparent. The point to the visible chip in the Chase cards like the Marriott black card is security. The RFID chips are the opposite of security.


----------



## sparty (Apr 10, 2014)

Rene McDaniel said:


> Do those RFID-blocking credit card sleeves work?  I see several different types on Amazon, but I am wondering if any Tuggers know if they are actually effective or bogus?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Contactless-H...97144573&sr=8-4&keywords=rfid+blocking+sleeve
> 
> ...



Saintsfan is correct.  But for cards that do have RFID -Yes they work. They are FIPS compliant which is Federal Information Processing Standards.

One interesting note - if you get Global Entry the government gives you one for the Global Entry ID card.  You might be able to share that sleeve rather than dedicate it for only 1 card.


----------

